# USGP and Hoosier Corral



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Just curious...

Who here is attending the USGP and taking advantage of the Hoosier CCA Car Corral? Any of you been there previous years? Maybe we met at the corral?

We'll be there again this year. Our tickets are now in Stand A Penthouse, Row D. And since we had to book a hotel room for Sunday night, we're going to the Monday drive-the-track-and-renew-your-tickets thingy.


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

dwette said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Who here is attending the USGP and taking advantage of the Hoosier CCA Car Corral? Any of you been there previous years? Maybe we met at the corral?
> 
> We'll be there again this year. Our tickets are now in Stand A Penthouse, Row D. And since we had to book a hotel room for Sunday night, we're going to the Monday drive-the-track-and-renew-your-tickets thingy.


I'm attending Fri-Sun but not planning on the Hoosier Corral. However, I did meet some of them a couple years ago when I joined up with them to drive the circuit as part of the car clubs/pre-general public session. Those I met were good people.


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

*Undecided*

I will most likely be going to the race, but I'm not planning (so far) on doing the Corral. I didn't know about the "Drive and Renew" thing. That would be pretty cool. I think last year or the year before they had a public appreciation day where they let people take a lap around the track. It was earlier in the week though.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Whats the Drive and Renew thingy? I don't see any mention of it on the Indy website.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

WAM said:


> Whats the Drive and Renew thingy? I don't see any mention of it on the Indy website.


 It's mentioned on the cover letter for my ticket package. It says,

"Once again, fans that renew their USGP tickets on Monday, June 20 will be able to drive their passenger vehicle around the circuit that day. Fans can enter the Speedway at the north end of the track, for the drive around from 4-8 p.m."

I knew about it from last year as well. I don't think I've ever seen it mentioned on the web site, but I don't visit it much anyway.


----------



## bmwm3n528 (Jun 10, 2004)

We'll be there for the third year in a row, looking forward to it. Trying to get an M5 group together also for a lunch/dinner arrangement.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

We'll be there again this year, as usual. I hope Tony and Bernie can comes to terms for renewal 2007 and beyond. I would really hate to see it become a street race in Las vegas (or anywhere for that matter).

The Hoosier Car Corral has moved to a new location on the same street. We'll be there again -- always look forward to seeing the same faces and new ones each year.


----------



## zuud bye (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll be attending the USGP again this year, no on the Hoosier Corral. I've done the BMW Corral in years past, parking on the backstretch of the oval, sweet parking. This year again taking wife, so group is too big to fit in the Z3. BMW corral is free when you buy the tickets, just tell them you have a BMW and they include a 2 day on track parking pass, sweet!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

The food and beer is worth the price of admission. Well worth it.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Bruce said:


> The food and beer is worth the price of admission. Well worth it.


And if you aren't hungry or thirsty, the people are worth the price of admission. When we aren't at the track, my wife and I hang out at the Hoosier corral. We always have a blast.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

dwette said:


> And if you aren't hungry or thirsty, the people are worth the price of admission. When we aren't at the track, my wife and I hang out at the Hoosier corral. We always have a blast.


Sooner or later you will get hungry.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Bruce said:


> Sooner or later you will get hungry.


The grilled tenderloin they do is awesome. :thumbup:


----------

